# Cables for 5.1 channel speakers



## snair007in (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,

I bought a Creative T6100 today. But my room is liitle big and i cant get the cables reach the rear of the room (Rear Left & Right speakers). Is there is any way i can increase the length, by connecting extra jack or something like it.

A liitle advice on this matter will be of great help.

Regards

Shibu


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

buy a cable like this Female 3.5mm to speaker wire - Cables To Go 40408 3.5 mm Male/Female Stereo Audio Extension Cable, Black (12 Feet/3.65 Meters)


----------

